# Galveston/Jamaica Beach Wade Fishing



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

So I'm going to the Galveston/Jamaica Beach area in about a month for a long weekend with the family in our RV (cannot tow boat & RV) and I'm looking for some areas to do a little wade fishing. Any suggestions/advice. 

TIA,
Chad


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

The state park is right there. Lot of easy in easy out spots.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

If the surf looks good the San Luis pass is usaually good too.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

From Jamaica Beach RV resort you should be able to walk in to Jumbile Cove. I fished Ostermayer Bayou briefly last week and there looked to be fish in the area.

If the wind is down, the surf is usually pretty good as well as Matthew stated. 



MatthewAbbott said:


> If the surf looks good the San Luis pass is usaually good too.


I would stay away from San Luis pass unless you’re familiar. 

https://www.galvnews.com/news/article_e51d8f96-2586-5ee0-b12c-4b8f84194fba.html


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Teeser said:


> I would stay away from San Luis pass unless you’re familiar.
> 
> https://www.galvnews.com/news/article_e51d8f96-2586-5ee0-b12c-4b8f84194fba.html


Yeah I wouldn’t wade AT the pass. Guess I should have been a clear about that. Up the beach some from the pass is usually good.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Not staying at JB RV Park (all booked) but down the way a bit at the Galveston Island RV park. I fished the JBRV pond last year with no luck. I'll keep an eye on the surf conditions but I am going to try some other spots. It'll more than likely only be me as no one else wants to get up early to wade and sweat. LOL


----------

